# New collector...



## a4racer (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello all! I decided to start collecting suspension forks a couple of months ago...(my vintage video game console collection was getting pretty full), so I figured I'd start collecting the very things that I coveted...I can remember all of these forks being released and me not being able to afford ANY of them!

So far, my collection includes:

Manitou 1
Manitou 3
Rock Shox RS-1
ReBound fork (from Monolith bike)
Lawwill Leader PROTOTYPE! (got this from Mert himself--this one is steel, not aluminum, like the Control Tech made production models, and is one of ten fabricated by Kosman Enterprises in Cali!)
Girvin Vector 2
Halson Designs Inversion Fork (the very first suspension fork I had--on my Rocky Mountain Cirrus!)

I made a little display wall with pegboard this weekend, enjoy the pics!

My "want" list is not necessarily based on what is valuable or historically significant--it's based on the forks I wanted the most when they were out! So, in no particular order, I really want to get:

AMP research fork
Scott Unishock
ZZYZX Bullet Bros. fork
Manitou 2, 4, EFC
Rock Shox Judy XC (the beige one)
Rock Shox Judy SL (the yellow one)
and then I'll get into the Mags and Quadras. 

Does anyone have any information about the blue Tioga/Tomac RS fork?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cool stuff! Super long steerer on that RS-1!

My fork collection is starting to get pretty healthy too. I just don't know how it happened!  

Tomac used a number of different forks on his bikes.
First the Manitou (Doug B built), then a Mag20, Tioga Showa, and a Judy replaced the Showa at some point while he was riding for Giant.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

a4racer, the next step is stick them on bikes and use them. 

you left out my favorite fork, the action tec proshock. if anybody has one drop me a line.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What kind of condition do the forks need to be in?
I've got your Manitou 2....the elastomers are shot, but the fork looks...ok.
Drop me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

*hey vdub!!*



vdubbusrider said:


> a4racer, the next step is stick them on bikes and use them.
> 
> you left out my favorite fork, the action tec proshock. if anybody has one drop me a line.


I actually know of a full actiontec bike with the fork that has been sitting in a shop nearby for years the owner has purchased a new bike and has left it in this shop for over 3 years. I already asked the shop if it would be for sale and am waiting to hear back. It has a crack in the frame and imho is worthy of repair/paint. I can let you know.

Will


----------



## a4racer (Feb 11, 2004)

*Thanks all...*

Rumpfy, I've dropped you an e-mail about your Manitou 2!!

VDubBusRider...I'm actually bidding on some of your bike auctions! I like the Klein you listed this weekend!!!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

*On this note*

Does anyone have a Lawwill that they are willing to part with. I have it in my mind that I need one on the front of my beach cruiser. I've been looking for some time and have an Amp ready to go if it doesn't pan out.

Thanks


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

Williwoods said:


> I actually know of a full actiontec bike with the fork that has been sitting in a shop nearby for years the owner has purchased a new bike and has left it in this shop for over 3 years. I already asked the shop if it would be for sale and am waiting to hear back. It has a crack in the frame and imho is worthy of repair/paint. I can let you know.
> 
> Will


sounds neat. sounds trashed but sounds neat. is the frame action-tec too? there were a few different companies that made/make frames for those forks. the frame is made specifically for that fork so they need to be together.


----------



## unotache (Oct 29, 2004)

*I've got one......*



Boy named SSue said:


> Does anyone have a Lawwill that they are willing to part with. I have it in my mind that I need one on the front of my beach cruiser. I've been looking for some time and have an Amp ready to go if it doesn't pan out.
> 
> Thanks


I have one complete LL3 and a ton of service parts available for sale/trade
unotache at hotmail dot com for details


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

I might part with this. 1994 I think.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

a4racer said:


> Rock Shox Judy XC (the beige one)


Mica was the official color name for that one.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

vdubbusrider said:


> sounds neat. sounds trashed but sounds neat. is the frame action-tec too? there were a few different companies that made/make frames for those forks. the frame is made specifically for that fork so they need to be together.


actually the bike is in good clean condition minus the small crack yes the frame is also action tec aluminum.......not sure if it makes it nearly impossible to fixbeing its aluminum but since the crack is small it may be ok.

Will


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

whats the size? E-mail me so we can talk about this.


----------



## a4racer (Feb 11, 2004)

*Awesome!*

Mica, eh?

Hey, ssmike, I e-mailed you about the AMP fork, I'm very interested!

Thanks everyone! With your help, my collection will be done in NO time!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

a4racer said:


> Mica, eh?
> 
> Hey, ssmike, I e-mailed you about the AMP fork, I'm very interested!
> 
> ...


Are you still looking for a Scott Unishok? If so, PM me.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

a4racer said:


> Rumpfy, I've dropped you an e-mail about your Manitou 2!!
> 
> VDubBusRider...I'm actually bidding on some of your bike auctions! I like the Klein you listed this weekend!!!


muy gracias senor racer! good luck!


----------



## patpend2000 (May 11, 2004)

*Halson PDS*

If you are looking for a Halson PDS fork in Red, I have one on my IBIS, I would be willing to part with it. It currenty has speed springs in it, but I also have the original elastomers and owners manual.

send me an e-mail patpend2000 at yahoo dot com

Kelly


----------



## a4racer (Feb 11, 2004)

*Thanks patpend!*

E-mail sent!


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

A4, IRD had a couple forks worth tracking down and adding to your collection. There was the original suspension fork (first fork with multiple durometer elastomers on a skewer and booties over the stanchions), and then the trailing link model designed by John Castellano.

Geoff


----------



## Bike_13 (Feb 1, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Are you still looking for a Scott Unishok? If so, PM me.


Unishocks - hmmmm, I was sponsored by Scott at that time (don't let me start about the Scott ProRacing - what a bike!).

Unishocks were appalling - zero damping, super flexible, and springs meant they were literally a pogo stick.

My advice, pull em apart - throw the srpings away, shove an appropriate piece of plastic cabling pipe up each stantion (I heated it up in hot water so that it was bendy and would go around the bend).

Once I was confident that they were in there, an Aussie ten cent piece works a treat as a plate between the pipe and some elastomer to work as the new spring.

About 1000% better performance, no weird spring noises, and some damping (inherent in elastomer). Saved some weight too.

It was a gun upgrade at the time.

But if you really want some Unishocks - see if you can get the Carbon ones - they were super trick!


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

This is the only one i have.. A Speedgoat.com Modzilla fork. basically a tuned rockshox judy with Paul CNC crown with use of either a 1" or 1-1/8" threadless steerer tube and Englund Air cartridge.

thanks
Dirt Diggler


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

dirt diggler said:


> This is the only one i have.. A Speedgoat.com Modzilla fork. basically a tuned rockshox judy with Paul CNC crown with use of either a 1" or 1-1/8" threadless steerer tube and Englund Air cartridge.
> 
> thanks
> Dirt Diggler


Interested in selling that fork DD? If so PM me

Will


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

*Amp F1*

Hi, I have an AMP F1 in the Concept ASU motif that went on Univegas. I believe it's a '90 model. It has not been restored yet and AMP still supports their frames and forks if you ever need any parts for them. Let me know if you're interested in it. Stuart


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Dont forget Mountain Cycles suspenders...


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

*Unishox*

I have a Unishox with a little wear on the outside, but with an NOS Scott elastomer spring upgrade kit (with proper adjuster adaptors) and a brand new seal upgrade kit. I'm almost finished with the mechancal resto on it. I'm thinking it'll be going on my Alien, but I may be persuaded to part with it...see...I too am collecting old forks out of sheer habit more than anything.

My collection is as follows -

Manitou 3, 4, efc
Rock Shox Mag 20, 21, 21 SL, 21 SL w/ Ti Stantions (proto's slated for Tinker's Klein)
Scott Unishox
Specialized FSX Carbon Ti (with 1" threadless steerer!!!)
Specialized FutureShox 1st Generation
97 Marzocchi z.2 1st gen (daily rider)

I have also amassed a bunch of Manitou bushing kits and elastomers, as well as RS Mag seals, etc... to keep these forks fresh and ridable. The 1st Gen FutureShox is in pretty grim shape right now, but with a little work, it'll be good to go like the others.

rb


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Monolith*

ReBound fork (from Monolith bike)

If you want a whole Monolith Bike let me know as I have one in my garage


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

For the right offer I will sell the Manitou EFC off of my nuke proof. It is used but is in excellent condition. Since the nuke is my primary geary I am wanting something more modern.


----------



## a4racer (Feb 11, 2004)

lucifer said:


> For the right offer I will sell the Manitou EFC off of my nuke proof. It is used but is in excellent condition. Since the nuke is my primary geary I am wanting something more modern.


I'm HELLA interested in your EFC. Let me konw what you want for it...feel free to e-mail me or PM me!

Thanks,
a4racer


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

a4racer said:


> I'm HELLA interested in your EFC. Let me konw what you want for it...feel free to e-mail me or PM me!
> 
> Thanks,
> a4racer


At this rate DS, you'll be done collecting in no time!

How many forks have you picked up from this thread?


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*what was the orig IRD susp fork called?*



GonaSovereign said:


> IRD had a couple forks worth tracking down and adding to your collection. There was the original suspension fork (first fork with multiple durometer elastomers on a skewer and booties over the stanchions),


i've got one of these old IRD susp forks hanging in the garage... but i cannot remember what it was called... rod gave it a name, something like singletrack, or such... but i can't confirm that anywhere, and my memory fails me... anyone remember the name of the IRD original suspension fork? would a photo help?


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't think the suspension fork was ever called anything other than "suspension fork." The triple clamp fork was called the "Expedition."

Here's a pic of an IRD brake with the suspension fork just visible behind.









Here is the trailing link fork:









Images courtesy First Flight.FF Interloc page


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

This would probably go well in your collection.

[ http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=58086&item=7160426703&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## a4racer (Feb 11, 2004)

*Wow!*

Thanks everyone!

Based on this thread, I've paid for and and waiting for a Manitou 2, and an AMP fork to arrive...and have a line on the sweet EFC and red Halson fork!

I'll be there in no time!!!


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh man I used to daydream about that carbon Judy. I think that's what inspires people, being able to get the stuff we could only dream about years ago.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

willi,
i pm'ed you about my modzilla fork.

thanks
dirt diggler


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

*Judy xc for trade*



a4racer said:


> Hello all! I decided to start collecting suspension forks a couple of months ago...(my vintage video game console collection was getting pretty full), so I figured I'd start collecting the very things that I coveted...I can remember all of these forks being released and me not being able to afford ANY of them!
> 
> So far, my collection includes:
> 
> ...


i have a xc (beige) in a guess pretty good condition.
im building a klunker to ccruise around this summer out of a 50's balloon tire frame and need the following; coaster brake wheel set,tires,flat peds for 1 piece cranks.a cool seat. nothing has to be "period correct" or anything like that.


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*I've got some ancient marzocchis.*

I've got some 1994 Marzocchi XC R forks that are going on ebay in about a week. You know the ones, about 1" of travel, look super wimpy in the lowers etc. Just rebuilt them (can't believe the manuals are actually on the marzocchi website) and the air/oil seals are all ok and the rebound knobs (that's right, there's one on each leg in case you want to dampen them differently) still work. Tell me if you are interested and I can send pics etc.


----------



## www.sk1design.com (Jun 12, 2005)

I sell it :

Rock Shox DHO

Quadra 21R fork


----------



## darkside (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi,

What about the early pace forks - outstanding british engineering. A pair of RC35 on ebay at the mo: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36135&item=7164096071&rd=1

I have a pair of manitou 3's and was wondering if there are any decent upgrades for them as the elastomers are shot - any ideas?

DS


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

The IRD suspension fork was called the Shock Fork, or Cross Country Shock Fork.









Expedition was the rigid that came in Al, Steel, or Ti, and TL-5 was the later anti-dive fork.


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a NOS (new Old Stock) Kona Z-Link, or Future Shock. It has been sitting there for the past 2 years I think waiting for a project, but I found a rigid fork instead. Let me know if you are interested. Comes with the original white/yellow Joe Murray box, but the fork itself is British Green and chromed. No decals on it though.

ciao, fishy


----------



## a4racer (Feb 11, 2004)

fishy said:


> I have a NOS (new Old Stock) Kona Z-Link, or Future Shock. It has been sitting there for the past 2 years I think waiting for a project, but I found a rigid fork instead. Let me know if you are interested. Comes with the original white/yellow Joe Murray box, but the fork itself is British Green and chromed. No decals on it though.
> 
> ciao, fishy


Hi fishy! I'd LOVE to see the pics of the ZLink! Can you please e-mail me at [email protected] ?

Thanks man!


----------

